
Covid-19 Is Bankrupting American Companies at a Relentless Pace - simonpure
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2020-us-bankruptcies-coronavirus/
======
wonderwonder
I fear things are going to get worse soon. By ignoring the pandemic and
encouraging the economy to reopen we are seeing a resurgence of the virus and
squandering all of the very real capital we spent on the initial shutdown. We
are going to alienate and reduce our foreign trade as Americans are going to
be banned from travelling to nations where the virus is under control. We have
no proof yet of gained immunity once one has had the virus so people could
very well get sick again. Compounding this is a massive culture war where one
side is deriding science and expertise.

Unemployment is going to continue at a massive pace and soon state level
governments will start running into funding issues if they have not already.
The federal government has shown a reluctance to help out there. Now the
federal government is calling for schools to reopen with no plan to do so and
is very soon going to force both people and teachers to make awful choices.

The plan of ignore the virus, its going to disappear very soon and lets move
on with our lives is very clearly not working. The rest of the world realized
this, why haven't we?

------
theandrewbailey
Lots of these companies had an incredible amount of debt. Turns out that it
can be bad for business just as much as individuals.

